# 2008 r1200rt service manual



## rocket88 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am trying to find a service manual for my 2008 R1200RT.
I also need to know where I can buy tools for it.
Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! 
I moved your question to the BMW motorcycle forum.


----------



## StinkyMcWhistle (Oct 4, 2015)

Rocket-I bought a 2004 R1200 C Montauk used and can't find a repair or owners manual for it. Did you have any luck?


----------

